# Twisted Leaders



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I just started making these, and so far I'm thrilled. Simplicity at last!! I live in central NC and fish both fresh and saltwater, and not a single fly shop for 200 miles. For years I've just bought extruded leaders, or went the blood knot route. Both of these are costly and require an inventory. Curiosity killed the cat, and I searched for a "better way". It never occurred to me to twist some mono and make a tapered leader out of it. I can probably get away with a cheap spool of 4# and 14#.... and make leaders for years. I'm sure I'll find the drawbacks with time. But, for now I'm thrilled I don't have to order supplies online and hoping I'm getting quality materials. Anyone doing the same, or have experience using twisted leaders?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Look up furled leaders -on this site and others... You'll find the most info on freshwater sites....


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Lemaymiami, I searched and all I found were people talking about furled leaders..... usually thread twisted up like you see with cutthroat leaders. I'm twisting mono to make a leader. Even this video calls it furled, but get on another site and you'll get your wrist slapped for calling a twisted leader a furled leader.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't know twisted from furled. I primarily fish salt, and I prefer to tie my own. But I also buy manufactured tapered leaders for fishing when I have to deal with a lot of floating grass. I'd rather deal with one knot than four when loose grass is floating.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I used to make them, don't anymore. Bend a nail 90 degrees, chuck it in your drill, and furl away.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Flyby, any particular reason why you stopped making/using them?


----------



## TxSkout (Feb 28, 2019)

Birdyshooter, Been twisting leaders for awhile now. You can do the same with flouro. I usually stretch the line just prior to twisting to temporarily remove the memory in the line off the spool, makes it much easier to twist.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

TxSkout, thanks for the tips. I'm gonna keep with them for a while. Did some lawn casting last night 5wt, really impressed with the delicate turn over. I'll make one for the 8wt tonight and see how it does.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> Flyby, any particular reason why you stopped making/using them?


I didn't see any advantage to them and bloodknots are quicker and easier. A single strand of fluoro is less visible than a furled leader.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Good feed back. Thanks FlyBy


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Birdyshooter- I actually have been meaning to try this for a couple months- I fished w a buddy who is a much better fly guy than me. He was using one and said he thought it improved his casts. I forgot all about it until I saw your post yesterday.

I whipped up a couple with 10 pound test mono and took my 6 wt out last night for flood tide reds. 

My first impression: Pros- they cast great and lay the fly down very well. They are also more streamlined through the guides than the blood knot leaders I have been using. Not sure why, as they have knots as well- but it is probably because of the twist and the fact the tag ends only point toward the fly.

Cons- they are a pain to make. It took me 20 min to make one. I needed 4 arm lengths to make a three level transition (doubled twist, single twist, single strand) that is 9 feet long. 

I will make a few for my 8 wt. It does look more visible in the air, but I didn't notice much difference when underwater.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Jared D said:


> Birdyshooter- I actually have been meaning to try this for a couple months- I fished w a buddy who is a much better fly guy than me. He was using one and said he thought it improved his casts. I forgot all about it until I saw your post yesterday.
> 
> I whipped up a couple with 10 pound test mono and took my 6 wt out last night for flood tide reds.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be getting much of the leader inside the rod tip when fishing. If any.

I suppose furled/twisted leaders make sense on small water for trout and such where you're trying to make really delicate presentations and don't have to cast far but I don't see much use in the salt.

On my 8wt and bigger rigs I nail-knot the butt section of my leaders directly to the fly line and coat it with some Loon UV Knot Sense. The size of the butt section varies but I typically use 5-6' of Hard Mason mono and then taper down with flouro to the appropriate size. That stiff butt section prevents hinging, floats higher than using nothing but flouro, and turns over my loops even with big, bulky flies.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> You shouldn't be getting much of the leader inside the rod tip when fishing. If any.


I agree.... I only noticed it when stringing up for the trip and once when my 6 y.o got caught in my line and drug my fly to the tip. I could see one of my boys getting a fish on and reeling the tippet into the guides- then it may be good to have a streamlined line.

All in all, I would say more work than value, but I am always trying to find something I like a little more, so will try them for a bit.... but i wouldn't use it on anything important to me- tarpon, big jacks, snook, etc. No confidence in it yet.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Jared, I agree completely with what you have said. And those are my observations as well. I twisted up a couple for the 8wt last night.... my thumb is still raw. Hopefully give it a go this evening. They don't require much time or effort to make and I'm not sure there is any major reason to use one method over the other. Twisting leaders is just something new and neat to me. The fact I always have various spools of low test mono laying around, it gives me something to use it for or to give me a fall back if that's all I have on hand.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Spent some time lawn casting with the 9wt. I made a 30# twisted 6' leader and tipped 3' with 30# big game mono I had laying around. Extremely impressed with the results casting my practice streamer. I literally had to do something blatantly moronic to collapse the leader. 30# is probably not needed but I figured I'd start high and then work down.... just like you should do when reloading!! No really.... never do that.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi


Finn Maccumhail said:


> You shouldn't be getting much of the leader inside the rod tip when fishing. If any.
> 
> I suppose furled/twisted leaders make sense on small water for trout and such where you're trying to make really delicate presentations and don't have to cast far but I don't see much use in the salt.
> 
> On my 8wt and bigger rigs I nail-knot the butt section of my leaders directly to the fly line and coat it with some Loon UV Knot Sense. The size of the butt section varies but I typically use 5-6' of Hard Mason mono and then taper down with flouro to the appropriate size. That stiff butt section prevents hinging, floats higher than using nothing but flouro, and turns over my loops even with big, bulky flies.


 I have snapped several nail knots on bigger fish using the nail knot to connect fly line and 50lbs butt leader and stopped using it. Only loop to loop. I assume your experience is different since you keep using them on bigger line weight but would rather ask.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

efi2712micro said:


> Hi
> 
> I have snapped several nail knots on bigger fish using the nail knot to connect fly line and 50lbs butt leader and stopped using it. Only loop to loop. I assume your experience is different since you keep using them on bigger line weight but would rather ask.


I have had zero issues whatsoever. This is the method I use where you do a nail knot and leave a little tag end of the fly line then a half-hitch with the fly line around the butt section.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My neighbor rolls his own furled leaders. He likes them a lot whereas me, not so much. They cast well and turn over big flies easily but I like the simplicity of a tapered leader and just tie on a new tippet and mid section if needed. I’m pretty quick at tying blood knots too so that isn’t a hindrance to me. If need be, I will just change out the leaders since all of my fly lines use loop to loop connections.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This seems like a lot of trouble. I'm sticking with bimini twist and blood nots. Mush faster and strong


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

Im in the same position as the OP, no fly shop around. I twisted some up and found that fluorocarbon seemed to cooperated better. Im really impressed how well they lay the fly down. We will see how well they hold up for some fall bull reds.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

It's not a significant amount of work. If one can dedicate the time to whipping up a fly, then a leader is icing on the cake.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Just did 4 with 20lbs and 3 with 15lbs mono to try them (curiosity as I like my current mono and blood knots set up). A little sore on the fingers but a good bit of fun. Any rule of thumb on line rating and fly line? Was going to use the 15lbs for my 6 and 7 wt and 20 for 8 and 9 wt. looking for some 30 for the higher wt rods. Is that about correct?


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

To me, furled leaders are just an extension of the fly line tip. My guess is they’re as visible to the fish _*and about as disruptive on the water surface* _as the fly line itself. So if you’re fishing a furled leader with a three foot tip, the way I see it, you’re effectively fishing a three foot leader.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

sevenweight said:


> To me, furled leaders are just an extension of the fly line tip. My guess is they’re as visible to the fish _*and about as disruptive on the water surface* _as the fly line itself. So if you’re fishing a furled leader with a three foot tip, the way I see it, you’re effectively fishing a three foot leader.


Very interesting opinion and makes sense to me.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

EFI...... I think you're right on track with your mono weights to fly line weights. 

7wt...... I'm right there with ya on that logic.


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I have recently tried twisted leaders and feel they might be better in some applications over others. I tried them because I occasionally snap my tippet on my strip sets. I felt the twisted leader would absorb a little more shock, but it has happened with it too. I fish from jetties sometimes and feel they would be beneficial there, since the rocks are rough on leaders. I have caught plenty of fish with them and don't see that they spook, however, I fish off-colored and tan-stained water the majority of the time. I sure love the way they turn over a fly though!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Andrew ... I do have the same issue with strip set. I was drawn to try them by the ardvaark video showing their ability to absorb shock. Will try them and report back ... which part of the world are you in?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> EFI...... I think you're right on track with your mono weights to fly line weights.
> 
> 7wt...... I'm right there with ya on that logic.


logic would say there is merit to that logic but they are still used ... worth a try!


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

efi2712micro said:


> Thanks Andrew ... I do have the same issue with strip set. I was drawn to try them by the ardvaark video showing their ability to absorb shock. Will try them and report back ... which part of the world are you in?


Aardvark is where I got my inspiration from as well. I am in Houston, Texas and fish mostly the Matagorda area, but sometimes make a trip to South Texas.


----------

